# Can you recommend a good soap cutter?



## ShelleyW (Nov 10, 2014)

I have been making soap for years using round silicone molds.  I will be selling my soap at a craft fair at the end of the month (my first real show!) and I think my silicone molds don't look professional enough since I do HP soap.  I have made soap using PVC piping but I cannot get it to cut straight with the small metal cutter I bought on Etsy.  I need to use my PVC piping so I can have standard sized bars that all look the same but I can't cut it straight!!!!  Any recommendations?  I would like something on  a smaller scale price-wise since I am just starting out with my business and don't have a lot of cash on hand (until I sell all of my soap of course!).

Thanks!


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 10, 2014)

Have you tried a cheese cutter?  You can probably glue a stop on it so that you are consistent in the thickiness.  Otherwise they are pretty pricey.  Or, if you know someone handy maybe they could make you one.  My husband made my Multibar wire cutter.


----------



## ShelleyW (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks shunt2011.  My hubby is not handy with wood.  I have several cutters including a cheese cutter but I just can't seem to get it right.  I am a little bit of a perfectionist so I probably need to just buck up and spend the money.  :-D


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 11, 2014)

Then I highly recommend a Bud Cutter from Bud Hafner on Etsy.  I've never heard a bad thing about his work.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 11, 2014)

I love my Bud Cutter, you could go for the single cut that is adjustable if you want to pay less than the multi bar cutter. I have seen people say that wire cutters leave tiny bumps, and have noticed it on some of my batches, My friend has a Tank and gets this rough surface, still haven't figured it out. But considering that the bars are now straight, even and uniform, I am a happy camper. Plus you couldn't ask for a nicer person to purchase from.


----------



## HorseCreek (Nov 11, 2014)

Bud! He was amazing to work with.  Made me a custom cutter to my mold size for a very little increase in price.  It seems to be built really well also,  and I always get uniform bars.  Best soap purchase yet,  lol.


----------



## Moot (Nov 14, 2014)

Check out Plowboyzwoodshop on Etsy.  I bought my soap cutter from him.  Best investment I ever made.  Beautiful craftsmanship.


----------



## marilynmac (Nov 14, 2014)

Did you try a decent mitre box and a thin sharp knife?


----------



## seven (Nov 14, 2014)

another vote for Bud. been using his cutters since my early days, very satisfied so far.


----------



## ShelleyW (Nov 15, 2014)

I have been on Bud's Etsy shop MANY times!  I will probably just go with him because his reviews are amazing.  That says it all.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Nov 15, 2014)

If you want to try something less expensive 4.98 at Lowes; this should give you a straighter cut
http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1


----------



## MarisaJensen (Nov 15, 2014)

I also bought a cutter from Bud and it's been amazing. It's a single wire cutter and very well made not to mention a great price as well.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 15, 2014)

Cindy, thank you for this!!


----------



## Susie (Nov 15, 2014)

I have that miter box, and I marked the length right on the bed of the box.  So, I just use a bench scraper or a wavy cutter right into the vertical slit, then push the soap down to where the marks are, and cut again.  That is dishwasher safe, so clean up is a breeze.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Nov 15, 2014)

lionprincess - you're welcome. I'm getting cheap... Spending money on conferences and I have an EO/FO addiction. While making room for my soaping area, I found our miter box we bought when we added molding.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm as cheap as nails, though, those nails may be getting more expensive than I am wanting to be nowadays lol. 

I have the HARDEST freakin time  cutting soaps!!! It is separating me from amateur to professional I feel.

I've found good recipes, great in fact. 

My next feat is cutting and I need a cheapy start before I'm willing to upgrade to bud or the tank. Those are for when I turn pro....and so not there yet.

Thx again for the tip and advice, both of you!!!


----------

